# CLUTCH RECORDS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread is just for fun. So far this season, ours season is usually from November to February, we have had two new records for clutch sizes with our aldabras. The first record was a new high number of 19 eggs and the second record was a new low of 4 eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you asking us to share our clutch sizes on this thread?

To tell the truth, I'm a little surprised that your "high" is only 19 eggs. Not to put it down or anything. I just thought with such a BIG tortoise they would lay lots more eggs! I guess there must not be much predation of Aldabran babies in the wild, so they don't have to "over populate."

So here's to your Aldabran eggs!







I hope they are all fertile and they all hatch!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm gonna show my lack of Aldabra knowledge here...I would have thought clutch size to be 3x that...and a low of 4..wow...I've seen a spotted turtle lay 4 eggs 4x a year...Figured a low would be around your high #


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 11, 2011)

Records of any data on the captive breeeding are so very important. 
Knowing is a portion of the battle. We don't remember things the way we would like too. Writing things down means we simply need to remember where the notes are. 
Forstenii lay only 1 ova per clutch normally. On occasion there will be 2. The size of the female does not appear to be a factor. 
Since 2004 I have had clutches every month of the year, but October.
11 ova from 3 female in 2010, only 1 clutch contained 2 ova. This clutch being from my smallest gal.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

Yvonne & ZZZdanz, we have had many clutches over the years with 18, but never 19 until this year. Our lowest was 8 until this year. Our average is 11 to 14 per clutch. Several of our females lay two and three clutches per season on a regular basis. Fertility patterns seem to be consistant with ours. We have one female, our best, that lays three clutches and has had 100% fertility several times. Her average is 11 to 13 each time. She did lay 9 in 2008 on her third clutch. Benjamin we have keep records and data from day one. Also, you are so correct, the size of the female is not a factor when it comes to clutch sizes. The 19 came from our smallest and it was her second for this season. I would assume that every species is different. I try not to compare other species particulars and focus on ours specifically, however I enjoy ready on all other species also.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 11, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Yvonne & ZZZdanz, we have had many clutches over the years with 18, but never 19 until this year. Our lowest was 8 until this year. Our average is 11 to 14 per clutch. Several of our females lay two and three clutches per season on a regular basis. Fertility patterns seem to be consistant with ours. We have one female, our best, that lays three clutches and has had 100% fertility several times. Her average is 11 to 13 each time. She did lay 9 in 2008 on her third clutch. Benjamin we have keep records and data from day one. Also, you are so correct, the size of the female is not a factor when it comes to clutch sizes. The 19 came from our smallest and it was her second for this season. I would assume that every species is different. I try not to compare other species particulars and focus on ours specifically, however I enjoy ready on all other species also.



I agree most species are different in their particulars, but it is always good to compare notes on them. Best example I have is with the chaco tortoise egg incubation. After many failed attempts at incubation, I starting thinking of all the recent(at the time 2004) articles on pyxis egg incubation. After using the model of pyxis incubation succes soon followed with the chacos. 
I will probably never have aldabras, but I certainly enjoy hearing of their particulars. And perhaps someday one of those could be the key to something else.


----------

